# 2 New Bikes



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Well, things keep coming and going, I have 2 new bikes, a Honda VFR750 which is a stunning motorcycle but unfortunately excrutiatingly boring, I will never ever again buy a faired motorcyle. I'll post a pic tomorrow, pm me if you want to buy it.









The 2nd has just arrived (with me on it) about half an hour ago. Until today, I last saw it in 1998 when I chained it to the basement window of this hotel (Hotel Armada-Amsterdam), the window is bottom left in the pic, next to the bar. I wasn't even going to Amsterdam but to Lodz in Poland but I decided to have a night out. 










I did this on the advice if the hotel staff but then went on a 5 day bender after which I had lost all the keys to the locks







I had to get a ferry back to the UK from Rotterdam so thought "**** it!" and left the bike chained there







It has taken me from then until now to get it back, again, and I've really missed it. Again, I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mark I thought I'd never be suprised by you again, but 5 years









btw you've said that about fairing before!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bike are like watches to you Mark 

BTW Any bike forums about


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I guess 5 years is nothing in 'Dam....Everybody forgets everything there eventually...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yep speed reading over breakfast I read 5 days and got it mixed up!

1998 bloody hell, I'm suprised it was still there


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Long long story Ron, too long even for me. They did look after it for a while (they had to, it was chained to their window bars) but we then "fell out", I was entirely at fault. Anyway, I have it back now, nearly a *decade* later









But first things first, this is my VFR, I cannot fault, it is a superb machine but it has no "soul". last Saturday I went to Allanby on the Solway Firth, a 5 hour journey through some spectacular scenery, 80-110mph and the whole trip was boring, a chore. That is not what motorbikes should be about.









It's mint, if anybody wants a bargain pm me, I'll be ebaying it next week.










On the other hand I picked this up from Sleaford and instead of riding up the A1 home, I instead went over the Humber Bridge and fannied about in North Yorkshire just so that I could keep riding. That's what it's about!


















The bike looks ok in the pic but although the paintwork and wheel rims look ok, the bike itself it absolutely filthy. I will have a major clean up operation to bring it back to it's former glory. This bike is the coolest thing I have ever owned, I have pined for it, really I have







and I am not leaving it anywhere again.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Great tale, Mark 

I've "toyed" with getting an old Honda trail bike as a winter hack. (to save my Daytona from the salt) but not sure if I could go back to proper winter biking again









Could I walk past the car on the drive, 6.00 am on a cold wet windy January morrning









Mike


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Mike, they are a massive shock after modern in-line fours or whatever. The first time I ever rode it, I thought something was seriously wrong, the whole things shakes and judders, when you get used to them they are great fun. They are particularly good at 50-70mph on B roads, fantastic torque and you can see over everything.









They are a disaster if you want to far quickly, motorways are a no-no.

The early Dommies or my favourites I would not have a later Italian built one, the expensive touches of the early models are missing and they look wank. 1988-1992 in red are the only ones for me.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Mark,nice looking Vfr,that will never let you down,i had one in my garage until recently that had done over 250,000 miles and still ran,seriously over enginneered ,but like all Jap stuff (particularly Honda) devoid of any soul or character.

P.s is that story for real


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yes it's real, I was younger then 

Why is that with jap bikes? Particularly Honda's. I have had several large capacity Honda's and they have rarely been around for more than a few weeks and yet, I'd find it impossible to criticise them or even find the teeniest fault.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thats the problem,no faults = lack of character,believe me when i say that after owning unreliable bikes for a while,a boring bike can seem a very good bike.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

WOW... seriously Mark???

I didnt think anything could survive 10 years in A'dam.... I only lasted 7.... tho I wasnt chained to a railing... well not 'all the time'... 

Superb bike the Dommy... enjoy it mate!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The bike was not chained to railings for the whole term














It was at some point, repatriated to the UK, I managed to locate it in Linconshire after years of looking for it.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahhh I see... more like the following story Mark? Back in the late 80's a mate of mine had a VW camper van he took on a summer trip to Europe, it broke down the first week in the south of France. He left it where it expired... He had a letter from the DVLA 2 years later when someone was trying to re register it. he said 'good luck to em' and signed it over...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yep, that's the sort of thing, "they" always find you, even if you take off the registration plate. Even if you take off the registration plate and wang it in a canal they *still *find you.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

That viffer is a real beaut - I simply can't understand why anyone doesn't like them,..... I have been seriously thinking about getting rid of my Blackbird and getting another viffer.

Rob


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Barryboy said:


> That viffer is a real beaut - I simply can't understand why anyone doesn't like them,..... I have been seriously thinking about getting rid of my Blackbird and getting another viffer.
> 
> Rob


They are great bargains now as they age, you can get a mint bike with service history for peanuts, it will get you all over Europe with a minimum of fuss, fantastic machines.

I didn't say that I did not like it, just that I did not like it







I have to "like" a bike, if I don't then no matter how good they are I banish them to the back of the garage never to be ridden. The VFR was superb, probably the best bike I have ever ridden but it didn't do "anything" for me, it's gone and I'm glad.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

I had a VFR for years....

I rode it day in day out all weathers with Givi Panniers it was an ideal commuter. At the weekend minus the panniers it was an excellent sporty machine. I quite fancy a go on one of the new ones with the gorgeous high level pipes.


----------

